# I'm depressed



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi we've been waiting for our new Coral 660Sp. 

First a 3wk delay from Adria then they didn't send the V55 to get it registered that finally turned up at my dealer today to try and get it taxed I did a 200 mile round trip to the dealer and the DVLA only to find that Adria haven't sent all the correct paper work!!! 

The van on the other hand is at the dealers and looks great and my dealer has helped as much as possible the blame all lies with Adria. 

So if you are awaiting delivery of yours all I can say is keep on top of it. 

We should be going away for the weak on Friday for Easter with the kids but still I suppose we can do some painting then sit there and watch it dry for a long time. 

Happy camping 
Martin


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is such a devastating bummer when you are looking forward so much to something and then simply because one person has not done their job properly, you have to suffer.

It may help a little bit to know the Samaritans are just a phone call away on 08457 90 90 90

Also it will be best to stay at home and do some painting, save even more money for an even better Maiden Voyage when you do get her.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Martin Karen told me about your problems last night  at least it will give you time to finish the mods to the house so that you can get it on the drive I have been chasing ours all week but still no news when it will arrive in the UK, looks like the maiden voyage for both could be May. I am Looking forward to getting back from Germany on Friday so will hopefully catch up with you next week. Keep your chin up if you really want to get away you can borrow our tent  

Martin C.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Martin,

That is awfull news and not being able to go away is horrible. We all get the itches to be on the road .
We own a 660sp as well and never had any problems at all. Imported from Germany and the same dealer. This is our 4th Adria and are very happy with it.
I am not so sure that your problem is Adria's doing. Whenever we have tried to get anything done by an Adria dealer in this country it failed,i.e. answering phonecalls, ordering small parts. We never had any responses but when I then phoned Germany, I had the part in 2 days.
Hope everything gets sorted as soon as possible.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

You are not depressed, just very fed up, different thing entirely!!!!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

*Waiting!!!*

You have my sympathies. We put a deposit on our Autpsleeper end of May last year and didn't actually get it until end of Sept. Nothing to do with the dealers Motorhome Ireland who were excellent but it was a finance issue ttat just took a bit longer than we thought it would. Annual leave that had been booked came and went and school started up again and the van stood idly in the dealer's yard. I sent Greg to see it a couple of times just to make sure it was still there and that it hadn't been sold!

Hang in there. It will be well worth the wait. Once it arrives you won't look back.

catherine and Greg


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Really feel for you Jako999. Hope all is sorted quickly.

1946 - in our experience we have not had any trouble getting Adria things from our dealer in the country. Yorkshire people will say it's because they are in Yorkshire! In comparison with some of the stories posted elsewhere I think we are very fortunate to have Adrias anyway, so little needed.

Sue


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Sue,

I am glad that the Yorkshire dealers are good. Not that I have ever needed a lot but even talking to dealers at shows who promised to ring me about a part, never did. When I rang them back a week after the show , the guy that I spoke to was not available and so I left a message to ring me back. Not a word from him and I rang again and left a message but he just never returned the call. I have tried hard here in the UK but not anymore.
That's all, just disapointing.


Maddie


----------

